# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] φακος  samsung

## jakjak

εχω μια samsung nx-1000 με τον φακο τον 20-50 .
κοπηκε μια καλωδιοταινια μεσα στον φακο   :Bored:   και προσπαθωντας να τον λυσω , εκοψα κι εγω αλλη μια  !!!  :W00t: 
που μπορω να τις βρω σαν ανταλλακτικο ?
43434731_2333478176669283_4761866413289766912_n.jpg43570805_175125383366230_350622885024366592_n.jpg

----------

